# ¿ Quien inventó el tester ?



## maritenz (Abr 22, 2008)

alguien me podria decir quien invento el tester o el multimetro?
	y alguna reseña chica



	desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 22, 2008)

Esto se habia comentado en un post
Lamentablemente no encontre (Recorde) en cual, tal vez algun alma caritativa te de el link del post donde se hablaba de este tema.


----------



## santiago (Abr 22, 2008)

El primer voltímetro digital fue inventado y producido por Andrew Kay de "Non-Linear Systems" (y posteriormente fundador de Kaypro) en 1954
es mi humilde aporte de un libro (tambien lo encontre en internet ) es sobre el digital pero me imagino que el primero fue analogico y MUY VOLUMINOSO
salu2


----------



## Juan Romero (Abr 23, 2008)

En un libro de fisica de un autor (Ruso) que ya ni me acuerdo su nombre, un poco antiguo, se indicaba que las primeras mediciones electricas de voltaje y corrientes se realizaban en un dispositivo llamado "galvanometro" del inventor D'Arsonval; si no me equivoco.
Para que tengas una idea del funcionamiento del Galvanometro que no es otra cosa que el llamado "meter" como lo conocemos ahora te dejo una imagen.







 La corriente electrica que circula por el bobinado en forma de cuadro genera un campo magnetico que se opone al campo del iman en forma de cilindro, generando un desplazamiento de la bobina y asu vez la manecilla del indicador en un angulo que es propòrcional a la corriente medida.
Mas detalles puedes encontrar aqui:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galvanómetro

Suerte amigo.


----------



## maritenz (Abr 23, 2008)

muchas gracias por sus aportes.

me pase toda una tarde y no encontre nada.


muchas gracias por sus aportes


----------

